# Help NC 50 needs a good contour colour !!!



## iamdaone22 (May 22, 2009)

Hey guys ! i need a good contour colour like asap ! I have tried to get Mac's sculpt and shape powders but I am leaving the area where my pro store and wont have access to it !!! SO I need sometime else in the meantime help thanks guys!!!


----------



## marielle78 (May 22, 2009)

Blunt blush, or use one of your darker eye shadows.  Or try the MUFE contour duo from sephora.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 22, 2009)

I'm NW45/NC50 and I use Studio Stick NC55 to contour.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 22, 2009)

blunt blush
folie or brown down e/s
NW50 foundation.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

Blunt blush


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 25, 2009)

Blunt Blush.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

I concur.  Blunt!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 31, 2009)

I use Iman's blush in Sable because I could not afford MAC Blushes awhile back as a college student and I really loved it...I am moving up in the world now though and I will be trying blunt since my sable is almost gone.


----------



## priss (Jun 1, 2009)

embark eyeshadow
brownscript eyeshaow
handwritten eyeshadow
deep damson eyeshadow  purple-ish  yet looks good
nw50 studio fix
folie eyeshadow
a little folie (limited from "the originals" launch)
dirty plum blush -hurry on this one, it going away forever, even though its purple it really does go w/ EVERY thing.
shadowy lady eyeshadow- again, purple but looks great.


----------



## Entice (Jun 1, 2009)

I may be in the minoruty here, but I'm an NC50/NW45 match and the blunt brush doesn't really appear on my skin.  For contouring I prefer the Studio Sculpt in Warm Light Definitive or like a few of the other ladies mentioned, NW50 studio fix or Handwritten (with lots of blending).  I don't get how people use blunt as a contour shade when it's so light and basically fades into the skin so much.


----------



## priss (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_I may be in the minoruty here, but I'm an NC50/NW45 match and the blunt brush doesn't really appear on my skin.  For contouring I prefer the Studio Sculpt in Warm Light Definitive or like a few of the other ladies mentioned, NW50 studio fix or Handwritten (with lots of blending).  I don't get how people use blunt as a contour shade when it's so light and basically fades into the skin so much._

 

it doesnt show on me either. well not in real life.  it shows in photos.


----------



## mmkaykel (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm a NC50 and blunt doesn't show up on me. I can't find the studio sculpt because MAC no longer sells it...any other suggestions for contouring


----------

